# New pond



## Ranger620 (Apr 3, 2007)

Wow great area never knew this area exsisted I'm in Holmes County and my father in law and I are starting over on a pond we purchased last spring Its 1.7 acres now and we are enlarging it to about 2.5 acres. We caught most of the fish out before we drained managed 40 gils over 10 inches most off the beds the lake was around 8ft at the deepest but most was 4ft. It has incredible spring feeds which is good. Larry Orr construction is moving in Tuesday and I have been working on pvc structure. I made six trees and one bluegill safety house today. when I'm done there will be 3 separate areas of structure around the pond so it will be 2 trees a bluegill house tire pyramid and a rock pile and maybe plastic pallets at each area. Depths of structure will run 5-10ft with 3:1 scope drop off they will be casting distance from shore if I don't have the boat out. I found 3 approx 5' by 5' flat rocks at a landscape place that will be placed on the edge of the shore inches above full water level to step out on and cast. Want two pea gravel spawning bed areas both with rock piles leading into deeper water. My goal is to establish all the main species Bass Bluegill Perch Crappie some Strippers then start importing Saugeyes from my local haunts its legal here in Ohio to transport live fish for personal use. I have stocked saugeyesin another pond before with good results though they get scrawny in hot summers. My question is does someone specialize in pond management in this area that could help me out I have Jones Fish Hatchery may be the way to go. Don't really like state management as they don't really seem to be with it. I only have one chance with the building part of this thing and want to do it right. Larry Orr is good at the construction part I just want to know structure placement and sunken humps and trenches.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Good luck Ranger620... I think anywhere you put them will be fine except keep them clear of swimming areas or anywhere that someone could land on one and hurt themselves.


----------



## Coonhound (May 12, 2008)

That is going to be too cool! OGFers get an invite to come fish it when it's completed, right???  lol I keed, i keed...


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

WOW. Those look awesome. Are there going to be catfish in the pond too? I wouldn't mind fishing it.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks great, so much better with the pvc from a fishing standpoint, less snags and happy fish.


----------



## Ranger620 (Apr 3, 2007)

Took some pics tonight The pond was drained in July allowed to dry and they are starting this week


----------

